# LA Rent



## BillisDead (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi
Can anyone recommend a good site for short term rentals in Los Angeles? It will be for 8 weeks. Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

airbnb


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

VRBO, Homeaway, Home to go

Have to tried Googling "short term rentals LA"?


----------



## Juldia1banana (Dec 25, 2018)

Roughly what does rent cost these days in greater Los Angeles? I haven't lived there in over 10 years.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Juldia1banana said:


> Roughly what does rent cost these days in greater Los Angeles? I haven't lived there in over 10 years.


Google rent in LA - rents vary depending on size of property and area.


----------

